# How do i open ports to play Age Of Empires 2 over hamachi?!?



## itsmedaniel (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi,

I am trying to play age of empires 2 with some friends over a hamachi LAN server, but am not able to find the "LAN game" created. Nor are they able to find any LAN games that i create.
I am using a Microsoft Windows 2000 computer, so there is no firewall running as far as i know. 

I know that to play AOE 2 i need these ports open:
2300-2400 (TCP and UDP)
47624 (TCP and UDP) 
How can i open these ports on my router so that my computer can "communicate" with other computers over a LAN connection?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

http://www.portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/routerindex.htm

This site will give you step by step instructions. Just click on your router, then click on your game/server


----------

